
Ask HN: If you had to setup an offshore corporation in a few days - flyGuyOnTheSly
Where would you do it?<p>And who would you choose to do so through?<p>I have been working on a BitMex trading bot for over a year straight now and was just about to put rubber to road in a few days here...<p>I just noticed last night that the Ontario Securities Commission has contacted BitMex and as of Sept 1st no new trades will be allowed on BitMex by residents of Ontario.<p>That is a problem for me as I am a resident of Ontario.<p>So my question is pretty simple... where would you register a corporation for these purposes?<p>I don&#x27;t need banking or anything other than a corporate identity I don&#x27;t think, as all of the transactions will be done through the blockchain.<p>I just need some papers essentially that declare me the sole chairman of a corporation outside on Ontario somewhere in a jurisdiction that does not prevent it&#x27;s residents or companies from engaging with trading on BitMex.<p>To any doubters out there... Yes, the bot is profitable and it makes financial sense for me to take this plunge.<p>Thank you for reading.
======
rmrfstar
I cannot stress this enough: talk to a lawyer.

Do not ask HN how to structure an organization to evade local regulations.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
I am not evading any local regulations, BitMex is.

The Ontario Securities Commission trying to keep Ontario residents safe by not
allowing them to trade on exchanges that have not been regulated by them.

I was already in violation of the OSCs wishes prior to BitMex banning the use
of my account from inside of Ontario.

------
mjoxley
uk, £15, couple of hours. done.

~~~
Normille
Assuming the previous poster was referring to setting up a UK LTD company,
you'd need a UK address [0]. If you can get an accommodation address in UK,
the process is pretty straightforward; fill in an online form and pay your
£12. They'll even accept PayPal! [1]

[0] [https://www.gov.uk/limited-company-formation/company-
address...](https://www.gov.uk/limited-company-formation/company-address?step-
by-step-nav=37e4c035-b25c-4289-b85c-c6d36d11a763)

[1] [https://www.gov.uk/limited-company-formation/register-
your-c...](https://www.gov.uk/limited-company-formation/register-your-
company?step-by-step-nav=37e4c035-b25c-4289-b85c-c6d36d11a763)

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
I've purchased an address from registeredaddress.co.uk and should have it by
Tuesday, fingers crossed!

